# My 60H Iwagumi Set Up!!! Updated!



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Its been a very long time since I have a Journal going, and since I work for Joseph (Miyabi) now, I thought I should share my Show Tank to Everyone.

Specs:
Tank: 60H Do Aqua
Lighting: ADA Solar II 2x36 watts 
Co2 10lbs
Eheim 2215
ADA Aquasoil Powder/Powersand and additives
Manten Stone

Laying down the 5 Substrate Additives





After Pouring 1x9litre of Powder Type Aquasoil, this is what it looks like. Its enough for your usual set up and even gives you a slope. 


But I decided to put the second one and this is what it looks like w/ the Manten Stone



Deciding on the Hardscape!! This might be it but will a play around some more and this might change. I still feel that its not quite there yet.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I think the second bag of aquasoil was a good choice. Can't wait to see more updates on this tank!


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this tank progress!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately the update might take a while, I have enough HC to fill a 50 gallon but I've been working a lot lately and couldn't find time to plant it so I decided to put it in a ziplock and let let float on one of my tank. I think the temp in the ziplock went up too much and plant coul not breathe and they were all melted when I got home today.... Not very smart!!!


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

To bad about the HC. At least you'll have time to get the hardscape just as you want. 
Subscribed.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

currietom said:


> To bad about the HC. At least you'll have time to get the hardscape just as you want.
> Subscribed.


That's true! I'm actually thinking of a wood and some rock accent. I was never good at iwagumi layout anyway, but I thought I could use some practice.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Great start bien, I like that "tower of power" you have going there. I'll have to come check it out one of these days.

Have you used the ADA substrate additives before? Do they make a difference?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

randylahey said:


> Great start bien, I like that "tower of power" you have going there. I'll have to come check it out one of these days.
> 
> Have you used the ADA substrate additives before? Do they make a difference?[/QUOTE
> Thanks man, this is the first time I'm using the ADA additives to be honest. I will document everything and will keep you all updated..


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks like a great start Bien!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally had a chance to play around with the scape and will decide on this one. I might go with HC for the most of the foreground and DHG for the background. I think the Accicularis Mini from tropica is too short so I will use the Regular Parvula. Hope to start planting on the weekend. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good, Bien!

Can't wait to see some plants in there, too.

Rob


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully tomorrow. Will drop by at King Ed to pick up some HC



Bobsidd said:


> Looking good, Bien!
> 
> Can't wait to see some plants in there, too.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update before the trim. Thanks for looking


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Any updates on this tank Bien?

Is this the 60x45x45 60H? Or is it the 60x30x45 60H?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Spit1A said:


> Any updates on this tank Bien?
> 
> Is this the 60x45x45 60H? Or is it the 60x30x45 60H?


Will do soon... Thanks..


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

After 6 months I finally have the time to post some pictures..let me know what u guys think. Im debating if I should tear this down and work on a diff. scape..I probably will in the summer. thx for looking.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool....
I like the placement of the moss on the mountain


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice!! Im planning to do something similiar... Takashi Amano inspired! Love it.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks awesome, mate!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Any fissidens to sell? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The shrimp sure look happy. And the rotala Mexicana goias is really taking off! NICE!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. But I'm tearing down this guy and will try something new.. Thx for looking


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Shame you're tearing this beauty down. Glad I got to see it in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> Shame you're tearing this beauty down. Glad I got to see it in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man...


----------

